
Why Google Is Poised to Hit the Next Critical Milestone in Quantum Computing - vtomole
https://gizmodo.com/why-google-is-poised-to-hit-the-next-critical-milestone-1821121798
======
vtomole
In the article: "Google is in the midst of fabricating their 49 or 50 qubit
quantum supremacy device this month, and will begin testing in two weeks (not
taking Christmas vacation delays into account), said Martinis."

